# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  قانون الطيران المدنى البحرينى  رقم 6 سنه 1995

## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 1 -
تعاريـــف
فيما يتعلق بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، وما لم ينص صراحة على غير ذلك، يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات التالية المعاني المقابلة لكل منها والموضحة فيما يلي: 
الدولـــة: 
دولة البحرين. 
الوزير المختص: 
وزير التنمية والصناعة أو أي وزير آخر يصدر بتسميته مرسوم أميري. 
الإقليـــــــم: 
المساحة الأرضية والبحر الإقليمي الملاصق لها والفضاء الجوي الذي يعلوها. 
سلطات الطيران المدني: 
تشمل الوزير المختص أو أي سلطة أخرى يصدر بتحديدها قرار من الوزير المختص لممارسة أية اختصاصات منصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 
دولة التسجيل: 
الدولة المسجلة بها الطائرة. 
معاهدة شيكاغو: 
معاهدة الطيران المدني الدولي الموقعة في شيكاغو في 7 ديسمبر 1944 والملاحق التابعة لما. 
الطائرة: 
آلة في استطاعتها أن تستمد بقاءها في الجو من ردود فعل الهواء غير المنعكسة من سطح الأرض وتشمـــل كافـة المركبــــات الهوائيـــــة مثل المناطيد والبالونات والطائرات الشراعيــة والطائرات ذات الأجنحـــة الثابتة والمتحركة وما إلى ذلك. 
المستـثمر: 
كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي يقوم بتـشغيل الطائرة بغرض الربح إما بنفسه أو بتأجيرها للغير، وتخضع هيئة قيادتها لأوامره. 
دولة المستـثمر: 
الدولة التي يقع بها المركز الرئيسي لإدارة أعمال المستـثمر أو موطنه الدائم. 
الناقل الجوي: 
كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي يقوم باستـثمار خط أو خطوط جوية لنقل الركاب والأمتعة والحيوانات والبضائع والبريد أو أي منها. 
طائرات الدولة: 
الطائرات العسكرية، وطائرات الشرطة والجمارك، وتـثبت صفة كل نوع من هذه الطائرات بشهادة تسجيلها. 
الحركة الجوية: 
جميــع الطائــرات المحلقـــة أو العاملـــة فـــي منطقة المناورات بالمطار. 
وحدة مراقبة الحركة الجوية: 
تعبـير يطلق على أي من الوحدات التالية: 
مركز مراقبة المنطقة، مكتب مراقبة الاقتراب، برج مراقبة المطار. 
طريق خدمة الحركة الجوية: 
طريق جوي محدد الغرض منه تنظيم تدفق الحركة الجوية حسب متطلبات تأدية خدمات الحركة الجوية. 
المطـــــار: 
هو مساحــة محددة على سطح الأرض أو الماء بما فيها من مبان ومنشآت ومعدات مخصصة للاستعمال كليا أو جزئيا لإقلاع وهبوط وتحرك الطائرات. 
مطار دولي: 
كل مطار تعينه الدولة في إقليمها، وتعده لدخول وخروج الحركة الجوية الدولية، وتتخذ فيه الإجراءات المتعلقة بالجمارك والهجرة والصحة العامة، والحجر الصحي بما فيه الحيوانات والنباتات وغيرها من الإجراءات المشابهة. 
حركة المطار: 
جميع الطائرات وغيرها من الحركة الأرضية في منطقة المناورات بالمطار وجميع الطائرات التي تطير داخل نطاق المطار. 
نطاق حركة المطار: 
فضاء جوي ذو أبعاد محددة يعين حول المطار لحماية حركة ذلك المطار. 
منطقة تحركات الطائرات: 
ذلك الجزء من المطار المعد لتحركات الطائرات على سطــح الأرض بمــا في ذلك منطقة وساحة وقوف الطائرات. 
منطقة المناورات بالمطار: 
ذلك الجزء من المطار المستخدم لإقلاع الطائرات وهبوطها وتحركاتها الأخرى المتعلقة بالإقلاع والهبوط وذلك باستثناء المنطقة المخصصة لعمليات التفريغ والتحميل وانتظار الطائرات. 
قائد الطائرة: 
هو الطيار المسئول عن تـشغيل وسلامة الطائرة أثـناء فترة الطيران. 
عضو هيئة القيادة: 
عضــو في طاقم الطائرة حائز على إجازة سارية المفعول ومكلــف بواجبات أساسية لتـشغيل طائرة أثـناء فترة الطيران. 
عضو طاقم الطائرة: 
شخص مكلف من قبل المستـثمر بواجبات على طائرة أثـناء فترة الطيران. 
فترة الطيران: 
الوقت الكلي الواقع بين اللحظة التي تبدأ فيها الطائرة حركتها بفعل قوتها الذاتية لغرض الإقلاع حتى لحظة توقفها عن الحركة بعد انتهاء طيرانها. 
منطقة محظورة: 
منطقة محددة من الفضـــاء الجوي للدولة، تعلن عنها السلطات المختصة، ويكون الطيران فيها محظورا. 
منطقة مقيدة: 
فضاء جوي ذو أبعاد محددة يقع داخل إقليم الدولة يقيد الطيران بداخله بشروط معينة. 
منطقه خطرة: 
فضاء جوي ذو أبعاد محددة توجد بداخله عمليات خطرة على الطيران في أوقات معينة. 
البـــرج: 
برج مراقبة الميناء بما في ذلك الأشخاص الذين يعملون على إدارته. 
خط جوي منتظم: 
مجموعة رحلات جوية تـقوم بها طائرات نقل عام للركاب والأمتعة والحيوانات والبضائع والبريد أو أي منهــا مقابــل أجــر أو مكافأة " ويكون مفتوحا للجمهور" طبقا لجدول زمني معلن عنه، أو بانتظام أو بتكرار واضح. 
خط جوي دولي منتظم: 
خــط جوي تكون نقطة بدايته أو نهايته في إقليم دولة أخرى غير إقليم الدولة المسجلة فيها الطائرة. 
خط جوي داخلي منتظم: 
خــط جوي منتـظــم يخدم نقطــا تقــع في إقليم دولة واحدة. 
طيران بهلواني: 
مناورات تـقوم بها طائرة عن قصد، وتـتضمن تغيـيرا فجائيا في وضعها أو اتخاذ وضع غير عادي أو تغييرا في سرعتها على نحو غير مألوف. 
حادث طائرة: 
كل حـــادث تترتب عليه إحدى النتائج الموضحة فيما بعد، ويكون مرتبطا بتـشغيل الطائرة ويقع في الفترة ما بين الوقت الذي يصعد فيه أي شخص إلى الطائرة بقصد الطيران حتى الوقت الذي يتم فيه مغادرة جميع الأشخاص للطائرة، وهذه النتائج هي: 
1 ) وفاة أي شخص أو إصابته بإصابات بالغة نتيجة لوجوده على متن الطائرة أو احتكاكه مباشرة بأي شيء مثبت فيها. 
2 ) إصابة الطائرة بعطب جسيم. 
ويستثنى مما تقــدم الإصابـــات البالغــة أو المميتة التي لا تترتب بصفة مبـــاشرة على تـشغيل الطائرة وهي: 
أ - الوفاة لأسباب طبيعية. 
ب - الإصابات التي يلحقها الشخص بنفسه. 
ج - الإصابات التي يتسبب فيها أشخاص آخرون. 
د - إصابات الأشخاص المتسللين للطائرة خارج مقصورة الركاب. 
هـ - إصابة العاملين على الأرض قبل قيام الطائرة بالرحلة أو بعد نهايتها. 
واقعة طائرة: 
كل حادث لا ينطبق عليه تعريف حادث طائرة ويرتبط بتـشغيل الطائرة ويؤثر أو يمكن أن يؤثر على سلامة التـشغيل. 
ترخيص الطيران: 
موافقة عامة تصدرها سلطات الطيران المدني وتـتضمن أحكاما تـفصيلية تتناول بالتنظيم الكامل السماح لمستـثمر أو ناقل جوي القيام بعمليات جوية في إقليم الدولـــة خـلال فترة زمنية معينة، وتحدد فيه حالات وقفه أو إلغائه. 
تصريح الطيران: 
موافقة محددة تصدرها سلطات الطيران المدني للقيام بعملية أو عمليات جوية محددة. 
شهادة الصلاحية: 
وثيقة تصدرها سلطات الطيران المدني تقرر فيها صلاحية الطائرة للطيران خلال فترة زمنية معينة بشرط أن يلتزم المستـثمر باتباع الشروط الواردة في الوثيقة. 
المرحلون الجويون: 
هم الذين يتولون الإشراف المباشر على كافة خدمات المقاولة الأرضية التي تقدم للطائرة من معدات هندسية ومؤن غذائية وأمتعة شخصية وخدمات هندسية وإلكترونية من لحظة هبوطها أرض المطار وحتى مغادرتها له.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 2 -
سيادة الدولة
للدولة السيادة الكاملة والمطلقة على الفضاء الجوي داخل إقليمها. 
مادة - 3 -
مجال تطبيق القانون
1 - تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على ما يأتي: 
أ ) الطيران المدني في إقليم الدولة بما في ذلك المطارات المدنية، والطائرات المدنية، وطائرات الدولة عدا الطائرات العسكرية. 
ب ) الطائــرة المدنيــة الوطنيــة خارج إقليم الدولة - أينما كانت - فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكام قوانين الدولة الأجنبـية التي تباشر نشاطها فيها. 
2 - يجوز للوزير المختص إعفاء بعض طائرات الدولة عند الضرورة من الخضوع لبعض أحكام هذا القانون. 
3 - لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون على المطارات العسكرية، كما لا تسري أحكامه على الطائرات العسكرية إلا بنص خاص. 
مادة - 4 -
أحكام الاتـفاقيات الدولية للطيران المدني
تسري أحكام الاتـفاقيات الدولية للطيران المدني التي انضمت إليها الدولة، والتي تنضم إليها مستقبلا، كما تسري أحكام هذا القانون وذلك بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذه الاتـفاقيات. 
مادة - 5 -
الإشراف على شئون الطيران المدني
يشرف الوزير المختص على جميع شئون الطيران المدني في الدولة ويصدر القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القانون. 
مادة - 6 -
تـفتيش الطائرات ومنعها من الطيران وحجز وثائقها
لسلطات الطيران المدني الحق - عند الضرورة - في تـفتيش الطائرات ومنعها مــن الطــيران أو حجز أية وثائق تتعلق بها لمراقبة تـنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون. 
مادة - 7 -
أعمال وخدمات الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية 
المتعلقة بالطيران
تتولى إدارة الطيران المدني دون غيرها جميع أعمال وخدمات الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية المتعلقة بتأمين سلامة الطيران وانتظام الحركة الجوية، ويجوز للإدارة المذكورة الترخيص للغير للقيام ببعض هذه الأعمال طبقا للشروط التي تضعها. 
ولا يجوز لشركات النقل الجوي تبادل برقياتها مع الشركات أو الهيئات التي تمثلها إلا عن طريق مراكز اتصالات الخدمة الجوية لإدارة الطيران المدني ما لم ترخص لها هذه الإدارة بغير ذلك. 
مادة - 8 -
سلطات الجمارك والأمن والمحجر الصحي
والزراعي غيرها
لسلطات الجمارك والأمن العام، والحجر الصحي والزراعي وغيرها الحق في ممارسة الاختصاصات المخولة لها بموجب القوانين المتعلقة بها بالتنسيق مع الوزير المختص وذلك بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون. 

مادة - 9 -
التظلم والطعن في القرارات 
التي تصدر تنفيذا لهذا القانون
يجوز لكل ذي شــأن التظلــم للوزيـــر المختـــص من القرارات التي تصدر تنفيذا لهذا القانون أو تطبيقــا لأحكامــه خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ نشرها في الجريدة الرسمية أو إخطاره بها بكتاب مسجل. ويصدر الوزير المختص قراره في التظلم بقبوله أو رفضه. ولكل من رفض تظلمه الطعن في قرار الوزير أمام المحكمة الكبرى المدنية خلال الستين يوما التالية لإخطاره برفض تظلمه. ويعتبر فوات ستين يوما على تقدم التظلم دون أن يتلقى المتظلم إجابة عنه بمثابة رفضه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 10 -
تراخيص وتصاريح الطيران 
لا يجوز لغير الطائرات المسجلة في الدولة، أن تعمل في إقليمها إلا بموجب: 
1- ترخيص يصدره ويحدد شروطه الوزير المختص يسمح لمستـثمرها بالقيام بعمليات جوية معينة، ويكون هذا الترخيص: 
أ ) دائما إذا استند إلى معاهدة دولية منضمة إليها دولة البحرين ودولة مستـثمر الطائرة أو إلى اتفاق نقل جوي ثنائي نافذ المفعول مبرم بين الدولتين لتنظيم النقل الجوي بينهما. 
ب ) مؤقتا لمدة محددة لا تزيد على سنة في غير الحالة المشار إليها في البند ( أ ) ويجوز تجديد هذا الترخيص لمدة أخرى بناء على طلب المرخص له. 
2- تصريح صادر من سلطات الطيران المدني يسمح للطائرة بالطيران في إقليم الدولة. 
وفي جميع الأحوال يعتبر الترخيص أو التصريح الممنوح شخصيا، ولا يجوز التنازل عنه. 
مادة - 11 -
الشروط الواجب توافرها في الطائرات
التي تعمل في إقليم الدولة
يجب توافر الشروط الآتية في الطائرات التي تعمل في إقليم الدولة: 
1 - أن تكون مسجلة في الدولة التابعة لها. 
2 - أن تكون شهادة صلاحيتها للطيران سارية المفعول وصادرة عن دولة التسجيل أو معتمدة منها. 
3 - أن تحمل بطريقة ظاهرة علامات جنسيتها وتسجيلها. 
4 - أن تكون مجهزة بالأجهزة والمعدات التي تقرها دولة التسجيل علاوة على ما تحدده سلطات الطيران المدني بالدولة. 
5 - أن يكون أعضاء هيئة القيادة حائزين على إجازات ساريـــة المفعـــول صادرة من دولة التسجيل أو معتمدة منها، وأن يكونوا بالعدد والنوعية المقررين في شهادة الصلاحية ودليل الطيران. 
6 - أن يتم التأمين لصالح طاقمها وركابها والحيوانات والبضائع التي تحملها، وللغير على سطح الأرض وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون. 
ويجوز لسلطات الطيران المدني إعفاء الطائرات التي تطير بقصد الاختبارات الفنية والتعليم والتدريب أو الطائرات الخاصة من شرط أو أكثر من هذه الشروط. 
مادة - 12 -
الأجهزة اللاسلكية واستعمالها بالطائرات
لا يجوز تجهيز أية طائرة تعمل في إقليم الدولة بأية أجهزة لاسلكية ما لم يكن لديها ترخيص بذلك من السلطات المختصة في دولة التسجيل، ويجوز استعمال هذه الأجهزة في الأغراض الخاصة بالملاحة الجوية وغيرها وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون، أو شروط الترخيص، وبمعرفة هيئة قيادة الطائرة. 
مادة - 13 -
آلات التصوير الجوي
لا يجوز الطيران فـــوق إقلـــيم الدولـــة بطائرات مجهزة بآلات التصوير الجوي، أو استعمال هـــذه الآلات إلا بتصريح مسبق من سلطات الطيران المدني، ووفقا للشروط التي تضعها هذه السلطات. 
مادة - 14 -
الأشياء المحظور نقلها
لا يجوز نقل الأشياء التالية بالطائرات إلا بتصريح مسبق من سلطات الطيران المدني ووفقا للشروط الواردة في هذا التصريح: 
1 - الأسلحة والذخائر. 
2 - الغازات السامة. 
3 - الجراثيم والمواد الخطرة. 
4 - المتفجرات أو المفرقعات إلا ما كان لازما منها لتسيير الطائرة أو لإعطاء الإشارات المقررة. 
5 - المواد النووية والنظائر المشعة وكل ما يتعلق بها. 
6 - كل شيء آخر يحظر نقله بقرار من السلطات المختصة. 
مادة - 15 -
مسئولية قائد الطائرة
قائد الطائرة مسئول مباشر عن: 
1 - قيادة طائرته طبقا لقواعد الجو المعمول بها. 
2 - التـقيد بالأنظمة المتعلقة باستعمال المطار وقواعد الحركة الجوية. 
3 - التـقيد بكافة تصاريح وتعليمات مراقبة الحركة. 
مادة - 16 -
عدم التدخل في أعمال هيئة القيادة أو العبث بالطائرة
مــع مراعــاة الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة (75) من هذا القانون يحظر على أي شخص أثـناء فترة الطيران أن يتدخل فــي أعمال أي عضو من أعضاء هيئة القيادة، أو يعوقه عن عمله، كمـــــا يحظر على أي شخص العبث بأي جزء من أجزاء الطائرة أو معداتها أو ارتكاب أي عمل من شأنه تعريض سلامة الطائرة أو طاقمها أو ركابها للخطر. 
مادة - 17-
دخول وخروج الأشخاص والبضائع
يجب على الركاب وأعضاء الطاقم ومرسلي البضائع سواء بأنفسهم أو بواسطة وكلاء يعملون باسمهم أو لحسابهم إتباع القوانين والقواعد والأنظمة الخاصة بدخول إقليم الدولة والإقامة به والخروج منه وعلى الأخص تلك المتعلقة بالهجــرة والجوازات والجمارك والحجر الصحي والزراعي. 
مادة - 18 -
اشتراطات حيازة الإجازة
يشترط فيمن يعمل عضوا في هيئة قيادة أية طائرة تعمل في إقليم دولة البحرين أن يكون حائزا على إجازة سارية المفعول، طبقا للقوانين والقواعد المعمول بها لدى دولة التسجيل. 
وإذا كانت الطائرة مسجلة في دولة البحرين فيشترط حيازة إجازة سارية المفعول صادرة عن سلطات الطيران المدني أو معتمدة منها. 
مادة - 19 -
إصدار وتجديد وإيقاف الإجازات
1 - تختص سلطات الطيران المدني بإصدار واعتماد وتجديد إجازات الطيران والإجازات الفنية الأخرى المتعلقـة بجميع أعمال وخدمات الطيران المدني، وعليها أن تضع شروط إصدارها أو اعتمادها أو تجديدها، على ألا تقل هذه الاشتراطات بأي حال عن المستوى المقرر دوليا، ولها أن تقوم في هذا الصدد بإجراء الاختبارات النظرية والعملية التي تـقررها في هذا الشأن. 
على ألا تقل هذه الاشتراطات بأي حال عن المستوى المقرر دوليا، ولها أن تقوم في هذا الصدد بإجراء الاختبارات النظرية و العملية التي تـقررها في هذا الشأن. 
2 - يكون لسلطات الطيران المدني الحق في عدم إصدار أو تجديد أو مد مفعول أية إجازة، كما يكون لهــا الحــق في سحبهــا أو إيقافهــا بعــد إصدارهـا، وذلك إذا ما تبين لها أن طالب هذه الإجازة أو حائزها دون المستوى المطلوب أو إذا خالف أياً من أحكام هذا القانون. 
3 - تعتبر إجازة الطيران موقوفة إذا ما أصاب حائزها: 
أ ) جرح يعوقه عن أداء الأعمال التي تخوله الإجازة حق القيام بها. 
ب) مرض يمنعه من أداء الأعمال التي تخوله الإجازة حق القيام بها لمدة عشرين يوما فأكثر. 
وعلى حائز الإجازة في مثل هذه الأحوال أن يخطر سلطات الطيران المدني كتابة بذلك لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإعادة الكشف الطبي المقرر للإجازة التي يحملها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إنشاء المطارات وإدارتها وتـشغيلها 
مادة - 20 -
إنشاء وتـشغيل المطارات وأراضي النزول
لا يجوز إنشاء وإعداد المطارات وأراضي النزول في الدولة، أو تـشغيلها إلا بترخيص مسبق من الوزير المختص مع مراعاة الأنظمة الدولية المتعلقة بالمطارات. 
مادة - 21 -
إدارة المطارات والإشراف عليها
تـتولى سلطات الطيران المدني إدارة المطارات التابعة لها، وتخضع عمليات تأمين سلامة الطيران المدني في كافة مطارات الدولة لإشرافها. 
مادة - 22 -
أنواع المطارات
يحدد الوزير المختص أنواع المطارات المختلفة، ودرجة كل مطار. 
مادة - 23 -
تـشغيل المطارات
1- تستعمل الطائرات المطارات المعلن عنها، وعليها مراعــاة القوانــين والقواعـــد والأنظمـــة الخاصة بذلك، ولا يجوز الهبوط في غير هذه المطارات إلا في الحالات الاضطرارية أو بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2 - على كل طائرة قادمة إلى إقليم الدولة أن تهبط في المطار الدولي المعلن عنه، إلا إذا كان مصرحا لها بالعبور فقط، كما يجب على كل طائرة مغادرة لإقليم الدولة أن تقلع من مطار دولي. 
3 - مع مراعاة الإجراءات المتبعة في المطارات الدولية يجوز بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني إعفاء بعض الطائرات بسبب طبيعة عملياتها أو لاعتبارات أخرى من التقيد بذلك على أن يحدد في هذا التصريح مطار الهبوط ومطار الإقلاع والطريق والتعليمات الواجب إتباعها. 
4 - إذا اضطرت أية طائرة قادمة إلى إقليم الدولة أو مغادرة، أو عابرة له للهبوط خارج المطارات الدولية في الدولة فإنه يتعين على قائدها أن يحظر فوراً أقرب سلطة محلية، وأن يقدم سجل رحلات الطائرات أو الإقرار العام وأي مستـند آخر عند طلبه، وفي هذه الحالة يحظر إقلاع الطائرة أو نقل حمولتها أو مغادرة ركابها للمكان الذي هبطت فيه قبل الحصول على تصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني واتخاذ الإجراءات المقررة. 
مادة - 24 -
إشراف سلطات الطيران المدني على العاملين بالمطارات
تشـــرف سلطات الطيران المدني على جميع العاملين في المطارات التابعة لها أيا كانت الجهة التي يتبعونها، وذلك في كل الأمور التي تكفل عدم الإخلال بالأنظمة أو التعليمات الخاصة بتلك المطارات وسير العمل فيها، وتتولى في سبيل ذلك التحقيق في المخالفات المشار إليها مباشرة لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 25 -
إنشاء حقوق الإرتفاق الجوية
تنشــأ حقــوق ارتفاق خاصة تسمى " حقوق ارتفاق جوية " لتأمين سلامة الملاحة الجوية وحسن عمل أجهزتها، وتشمل هذه الحقوق على الأخص ما يأتي: 
1 - منــع إقامة أو إزالة أية مبان أو إنشاءات أو أغراس أو أسلاك أو أية عقبــة مهمــا كان نوعهــا أو تحديد ارتفاعها وذلك في المناطق المجاورة للمطارات ومنشآت الأجهزة الملاحية. 
2 - وضع علامات للإرشاد عن العوائق التي تشكل خطرا على سلامة الملاحة الجوية. 
مادة - 26 -
حدود حقوق الإرتفاق الجوية
يحدد الوزير المختص نطاق ومدى حقوق الإرتفاق الجوية والمناطق التي تقرر فيها بما يكفل تأمين سلامة الملاحة الجوية وحماية الأشخاص والممتلكات، وذلك كله طبقا للقواعد والأنظمة الدولية المقررة في هذا الشأن. 
مادة - 27 -
المنشآت في المناطق الخاضعة للإرتفاق
لا يجوز تشييد أي بنــاء أو إقامـــة أيـــــة عوائـــق فـــي المناطق المشمولة بحقوق الإرتفاق الجوية أو إجراء أي تحوير في طبيعة أو جهة استعمال الأراضي الخاضعة للإرتفاق إلا بموجب ترخيص مسبق من سلطات الطيران المدني وطبقا للشروط المقررة. 
مادة - 28 -
المنشآت والتجهيزات التي تؤثر على 
سلامة الملاحة الجوية
1 - لا يجـوز إنشاء أية منارة ضوئية أو لاسلكية إلا بعـد موافقة سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2 - لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تطلب إزالة أو تعديل أي جهاز ضوئي قد يحدث التباسا مع الأجهزة الضوئية المساعدة للملاحة الجوية، كما يجوز لها فرض ما يلزم من القيود على المنشآت التي يتصاعد منها دخان أو كل ما من شأنه أن يؤثر على الرؤية في جوار المطارات أو على تأمين سلامة الملاحة الجوية. 
3 - على كل من يملك أو يستعمل تجهيــزات كهربائيــة أو منشآت معدنية ثابتة أو متحركة من شأنها أن تحدث تداخلا يعرقل عمل الأجهزة اللاسلكية أو الأجهزة المساعدة للملاحة الجوية أن يتقيد بالتدابير التي تعينها له سلطات الطيران المدني لإزالة هذا التداخل. 
مادة - 29 -
التعويض مقابل حقوق الإرتفاق الجوية
يدفع تعويض عادل طبقا للقواعد العامة مقابل فرض حقوق الإرتفاق الجوية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 30 -
وضع الأنظمة الخاصة بأمن المطارات والطائرات
تـقوم سلطات الطيران المدني بالاشتراك مع السلطات المختصـة الأخرى بوضع الأنظمة والتعليمات اللازمــــــة لحفظ الأمن بمطارات الدولة، وضمان سلامة الطائرات، والمساعــدات الملاحية، ولها في سبيل ذلك أن تقوم بالآتي: 
1 - تـقيـيد أو منع دخول الأفراد إلى بعض المناطق بالمطارات. 
2 - التحقــق مــن شخصيــة الأفراد، والمركبات التي تدخل المطارات ومراقبتهم واستجواب أي شخص تشك في أمره. 
3 - التأكــد من عــدم حيازة راكب لأية أسلحة، أو مواد قابلة للاشتعال أو أية مواد أخرى يمكن استعمالها فيما يهدد بالخطر المطار أو رواده أو الطائرة أو الركاب أو البضائع وتفتيــش كل من يشتبه في حمله أو حيازته لها إذا لزم الأمر. 
مادة - 31 -
حمل الأسلحة والمواد الخطرة بالطائرات
1 - لا يجــوز لأي شخص على متن الطائرة أن يحمل دون تصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني سلاحا أو آلات حادة أو مواد قابلة للاشتعال أو أية مواد أخرى يمكن استعمالها في أي عمل من أعمال التخريب أو العنف أو التهديد داخل المطار أو أثـناء الرحلة. 
2 - إذا ما تطلــب الأمر نقل سلاح خال من الذخيرة أو أية مواد قابلة للاشتعال أو أيـــة مــواد أخــرى يمكن استعمالها في أي عمل من أعمال العنف أو التخريب أو التهديد، يجب على حائزها تسليمها إلى ممثل المستـثمر قبل دخولـه الطائرة، وتوضع مثل هذه الأسلحة والمواد في مكان بالطائرة لا يمكن وصول الركاب إليه، وترد لمن سلمها بعد انتهاء الرحلة. 
مادة - 32 -
نقل البريد الجوي
لا يجوز نقل أي بريد، أو طرود بريدية مرسلة عن طريق الجو إلا وفقا للإجراءات البريديـــــــة المقــررة مــع مراعاة أحكام الاتـفاقيات الدولية المنضمة إليها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 33 - 
شهادة الصلاحية للطيران وإشتراطاتها
1 - لا يجوز لأية طائرة أن تعمل في إقليم الدولة ما لم يكن لها شهادة صلاحية للطيران سارية المفعول، صادرة أو معتمدة من السلطات المختصة بدولة التسجيل طبقا للقوانين والقواعد والأنظمة المعمول بها، وبشرط أن تكون الطائرة مطابقة لما تحتويه شهادة صلاحيتها للطيران، ودليل الطيران الخــاص بها من شروط وقيود. ويستـثـنى من ذلك عند الضرورة الرحلات الداخلية التي يصدر بها تصريح خاص من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2 - يجوز لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تعتمد شهادة صلاحية للطيران صادرة عن دولة أخرى، كما يجوز لها أن تضع لمثل هذه الشهادة أية اشتراطات أو قيود إضافية قبل اعتمادها. 
3 - يجــوز لسلطــات الطيــران المدني، إذا تبين لها عدم سلامة أية طائرة مسجلة في دولة البحرين أو عدم صلاحية طرازها للطيران، أن توقف أو تسحب شهادة صلاحية الطيــران، ولهــا أن تخضــع الطائــرة لكشف فني، وأن لا تسمح بطيرانها إلا بعد اتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة بتأمين سلامة طيرانها. 
مادة - 34 -
اشتراطات التجهيزات
1 - لا يجوز تـشغيل الطائرة دون أن تكون مجهزة بالأجهزة والمعدات اللازمة لطيرانها وملاحتها سواء في الأحوال العادية أو الاضطرارية، وذلك طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه في شهادة صلاحيتها للطيران وملاحــــــــق اتـفاقية شيكاغو المعمول بها. ويجوز لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تستثنى أية طائرة من ذلك إذا رأت أنها مجهزة بأجهزة، أو معدات بديلة تعطي البـيانات أو تحقق الأغراض المطلوبة. 
2 - لسلطات الطيران المدني إصدار الأنظمة أو التعليمات الخاصة بالأجهزة والمعدات المشار إليها في هذه المادة، وطريقة استعمالها، وذلك ضمانا لسلامة الرحلة وراحة الركاب. 
مادة - 35 -
السجل الفني ودليل ووثائق صيانة الطائرة
1 - علــى مستـثمر أية طائرة مسجلة في دولة البحرين ألا يقوم بتـشغيلها في النقل الجوي التجاري أو الأعمال الجويــة، ما لم تتم صيانة الطائرة بما في ذلك محركاتها وما بها من معدات وأجهزة، طبقا لدليل صيانة تعتمده عمليات سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2 - يعتمد الوزير المختص المؤسسات الوطنية أو الأجنبـية التي تقوم بعمرة وصيانة الطائرات المسجلة في الدولة أو متعلقاتها وتعتمد سلطات الطيران المدني أعمال الصيانة والعمرة التي تتم لدى هذه المؤسسات. 
وفي جميع الأحوال يتعين للاعتماد تقديم كافة التسهيلات من مستندات وإجراءات تفتيشية على نفقة طالب الاعتماد وذلك للتأكد من كفاءة وإتمام هذه الأعمال. 
3 - على قائد أية طائرة مسجلة في دولة البحرين وتعمل في رحلة نقل جوي تجاري أو عمل جوي أن يدون في السجل الفني للطائرة البيانات الآتية: 
أ ) وقت بدء الرحلة ووقت انتهائها. 
ب ) معلومات عن أي عيب فني أو عطل في أي جــزء مــن الطائرة أو أي من معداتها يحدث أثـناء الرحلة. وعلى قائد الطائرة أن يوقع على مثل هذه البيانات ويؤرخها. 
4 - مستـثمر الطائرة مسئول عن الاحتفاظ بالسجل الفني بالطائرة، كما يحتـفظ بصور مما يدون به في مكان آخر بخلاف الطائرة. 
5 - على مستـثمر أية طائرة مسجلة في دولة البحرين أن يحتـفظ بوثائق الصيانة لفترة لا تقل عن سنتين بعد إنهاء مدة سريان مفعولها، أو لفترة أطول، إذا ما طلبت سلطات الطيران المدني ذلك. 
مادة - 36 -
معدات الطوارئ
1 - يجب إظهار أماكــن معــدات الطـــوارئ في كل طائرة مسجلة في دولة البحرين وتعمل في النقل الجوي التجاري وذلك باستخدام علامات واضحة، وعلى وجه الخصوص يجب الإعلان بطريقة ظاهرة عن أماكن عوامات النجاة وطريقة استعمالها، وذلك في كل مقصورة للركاب. 
2 - يجب أن يراعى عند تركيب أو حمل أية أجهزة أو معدات بالطائرة ألا تكون مصدر خطورة على صلاحية الطائرة، وأن لا تؤثر على أداء أي من الأجهزة أو المعدات اللازمة لسلامتها. 

مادة - 37 -
جدول تحميل ووزن الطائرة
1 - يجب أن يتم وزن كل طائرة تصدر أو تعتمد لها عمليات الطيران المدني شهادة صلاحية للطــيران، وأن يحـــدد مركز ثـقـلها كل فترة من الزمن وفي الأحوال وبالطريقة التي تحددها هذه السلطات. 
2 - على المستـثمر أن يقوم بإعداد جدول تحميل للطائرة بعد وزنها، وذلك وفقا لما تحدده سلطات الطيران المدني. 
3 - على المستـثمر أن يحتـفظ بجدول تحميل الطائرة حتى انقضاء مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر على تاريخ الوزن التالي للطائرة وتحديد مركز ثـقلها. 
مادة - 38 -
نقل الوثائق والسجلات
على أي مالك أو مستـثمر لطائرة يتوقف عن استعمالها أو استثمارها أن يستمر في الاحتفاظ بالوثائق والسجلات الخاصة بها، وكذلك سجلات أعضاء هيئة القيادة، كما لو لم يحدث هذا التوقف، وذلك مع مراعاة الآتي: 
1 - إذا انـتـقل استـثمار الطائرة إلى شخص آخر، وظلت الطائرة مسجلة في دولة البحرين يكون على المستـثمر الأول أن يسلم المستـثمر الثاني وثائق صيانة الطائرة وسجلاتها وبرامج تحميلها، وما قد يكون محتفظا به من سجلات سجلت بواسطة أجهزة تسجيل هذه الطائرة. 
2 - إذا رفع محرك أو مروحة من طائرة وركب أي منها في طائرة أخرى مسجلة في دولة البحرين ويستثمرها شخص آخر، يكون على مستـثمر الطائرة الأولى أن يسلم مستـثمر الطائرة الثانية السجل الخاص بذلك المحرك أو تلك المروحة. 
3 - إذا انتقل عضو في هيئة قيادة طائرة مسجلة في دولة البحرين من العمل مع مستـثمر إلى العمل مع مستـثمر آخر، يكون على المستـثمر الأول أن يسلم المستـثمر الثاني السجلات الخاصة بذلك العضو. 
وفي جميع الأحوال سالفة الذكر، يكون على المستـثمر أن يأخذ بمحتويات هذه الوثائق والسجلات كما لو كان هو المستـثمر الأول. 
مادة - 39 -
التـفتيش للتحقق من الصلاحية للطيران
لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تقوم أو تطلب القيام بالتـفتيش، أو بإجراء اختبارات أو بالطيران لغــرض التجربة، حيثما يتراءى لها ذلك، للتحقق من صلاحية الطائرة أو أي من أجهزتها أو معداتها أو مكوناتها، ويكون لممثل هذه السلطات حق الدخول في أي وقت إلى أي مكان لمباشرة أي من هذه الأعمال. 
مادة - 40 -
الوثائق والسجلات المحمولة على الطائرة
لا يجوز لأية طائرة مسجلة في دولة البحرين أن تبدأ أية رحلة ما لم تحمل الوثائق والسجلات الموضحة فيما يلي: 
1 - بالنسبة للرحلات الدولية: 
أ ) شهادة تسجيل الطائرة. 
ب) شهادة صلاحية الطائرة للطيران. 
ج ) إجازات أعضاء طاقم الطائرة. 
د ) سجل رحلات الطائرة أو الإقرار العام الخاص بالرحلة. 
هـ) رخصة محطة لاسلكي الطائرة. 
و ) أدلة التـشغيل، ووثائق الصيانة، وأية وثيقة أخرى تحددها سلطات الطيران المدني، وذلك بالنسبة لعمليات النقل الجوي التجاري أو الأعمال التجارية. 
ز) قائمة بأسماء الركاب وبشحنة البضائع والبريد وإقرار بكل التفصيلات الخاصة بها، إذا كانت الطائرة تحمل بضائع وبريدا. 
ح ) كشف الحمولة إذا كانت الطائرة قائمة بعملية نقل جوي تجاري. 
2 - بالنسبة للرحلات الداخلية: 
تحدد سلطات الطيران المدني من الوثائق والسجلات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة ما يجب أن تحمله الطائرات في الرحلات الداخلية. 
ويجوز لهذه السلطات إعفاء الطائرات التي تطير بقصد التجربة الفنية أو التعليم من حمل أي من هذه الوثائق أو السجلات. 
وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن تكون الشهادات والإجازات والوثائق المشار إليها في هذه المادة سارية المفعول. 
مادة - 41 -
تـقديم الوثائق والسجلات
يجب على المستـثمر وعلى قائد الطائرة أن يقــدم للسلطـــات المختصة عند الطلـــب أيـــة وثائـــق أو سجلات مقررة بمقتضى هذا القانون. 
مادة - 42 -
تسليم الوثائق والسجلات
إذا تقرر إلغاء أو إيقاف أية شهادة أو إجازة أو اعتماد أو تصريح أو أية وثيقة أخرى أصدرتها سلطات الطيران المدني، يجب على من صرفت له أو من يحتـفظ بها أن يسلمها إلى هذه السلطات عند الطلب. 
مادة - 43 -
الاستعمال المحظور للوثائق والسجلات
يحظر على أي شخص ارتكاب أي فعل من الأفعال الآتية: 
1 - استعمــال أي شهــادة أو إجازة أو اعتماد أو تصريح أو أية وثيقة أخرى أصدرتها سلطات الطيران المدني ويكون قد تقرر إلغاؤها أو إيقافها أو تعديلها أو عدم أحقية حائزها لها. 
2 - إعارة أي شهادة أو إجازة أو اعتماد أو تصريح أو أية وثيقة أخرى أصدرتها سلطات الطيران المدني، أو السماح لأي شخص آخر باستعمالها. 
3 - انتحــال شخصيــة أخرى بقصد الحصول على تجديد أو تعديل أية شهادة أو إجازة أو تصريح أو وثيقة أخرى سواء لنفسه أو لأي شخص آخر. 
4 - القيام أو المساعدة علــى القيام بإتـــلاف أو تشويـــه أي سجـــل تقــرر استعماله بموجب أحكام هذا القانــــون، أو تعديل أو إدغام أو حذف أي من البيانات التي يحتوى عليها، أو إدخال أية بيانات كاذبة عليه، وذلك في الفترة المطلوب الاحتـفاظ خلالها بهذا السجل. 
5 - حذف أية بيانات من كشف الحمولة، أو إدخال بيانات غيــر صحيحة عليه، سواء كان ذلك عن عمد أو عن إهمال.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 44 -
تسجيل الطائرة وإصدار الشهادات
1 - يصدر الوزير المختص قرارا بإعداد سجل لتسجيل الطائرات الوطنية، ويحدد في هذا القرار شروط وإجراءات التسجيل. 
2 - تصدر سلطات الطيران المدني شهادات تسجيل الطائرات الوطنية بعد إتمام إجراءات التسجيل. 
مادة - 45 -
جنسية الطائرة
تكتسب كل طائرة يتم تسجيلها في السجل المشار إليه في المادة السابقة جنسية دولة البحرين وعليها أن تحمل علامات جنسيتها وتسجيلها. 
مادة - 46 -
الوضع القانوني والتصرف في الطائرات المسجلة 
في السجل الوطني
1 - يكون للأشخاص الموضحين أدناه دون غيرهم حقوق الملكية والتصرف في الطائرات المسجلة بأسمائهم في دولة البحرين: 
أ ) مواطنو دولة البحرين. 
ب) الشركات والمؤسسات في دولة البحرين. 
ج ) الأشخاص من غير رعايا دولة البحرين والذين يباشرون أعمالهم في دولة البحرين. 
د ) الشركات المؤسسة خارج دولة البحرين والتي تمارس أعمالها في دولة البحرين. 
على أنه في الحالتين (ج) و (د) يتعين الحصول على موافقة الوزير المختص المسبقة قبل تسجيل أي طائرة. 
2 - لا يكــون التصــرف القانونــي في أية طائــرة مسجلــة في السجل الوطني إلى شخص آخر، سواء بالبيع أو الإيجار أو الرهن أو أي تصــرف قانونــي آخر، نافذا إلا بعد موافقة سلطات الطيران المدني وقيده في سجل تسجيل الطائرات. 
مادة - 47 -
الشطب من السجل
تـشطب الطائرات من السجل في الحالات الآتية: 
1 - إذا فقد مالكها أو مستأجرها الجنسية البحرينية. 
2 - إذا انتـقـلت ملكيتها إلى أجنبي من غير المنصوص عليهم في البندين (ج، د) من المادة (46) سالفة الذكر. 
3 - إذا هلكــت، أو فقــدت، أو سحبت نهائيا من الاستعمال. 
وتعتبر الطائرات في حكم المفقودة عند صدور قرار بذلك من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
وعلى مالك الطائرة أو مستأجرها أن يخطر سلطات الطيران المدني بكل تغيير نصت عليه هذه المادة فور حدوثه، مع إعادة شهادة تسجيل الطائرة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 48 -
قواعد الجو
تحدد سلطات الطيران المدني قواعد الجو والأنظمة المتعلقة بتحليق الطائرات والملاحة الجوية وحماية الأشخاص والممتلكات على السطح واستعمال الفضاء الجوي للدولة. 
مادة - 49 -
مراعاة قواعد الجو
قائد الطائرة مسئول مباشرة عن قيادة طائرته طبقا لقواعد الجو المعمول بها، ويجوز له أن يحيد عنها فــي الأحـــوال التي يصبح فيها ذلك محتما حرصا على السلامة، وعليه في هذه الأحوال أن يخطر السلطات المختصة فور سماح الحالة بذلك. 
مادة - 50 -
الطرق والممرات الجوية
تحدد سلطات الطيران المدني طرق خدمات الحركة الجوية التي يجب أن تسلكها الطائرات عند الدخول إلى إقليم الدولــة أو الخروج منه أو الطيران في الفضاء الجوي داخله. 
مادة - 51 -
مراعاة تصاريح وتعليمات مراقبة الحركة الجوية
يجب على قائد الطائرة الالتزام ببرنامج الرحلة الساري المفعول، والتقيد بكافة تصاريح وتعليمات مراقبة الحركة الجوية، ولا يجوز له أن يحيد عنها إلا في الحالات الاضطرارية التي تستدعى التصرف الفوري، وعليه في مثل هذه الحالات أن يخطر وحدة مراقبة الحركة الجوية المختصــة بذلك في أقرب فرصة ممكنة، وأن يحصل إذا ما اقتضى الأمر على تصريح معدل. 
مادة - 52 -
الأنشطة المحظورة وقيود الإسقاط والرش
والهبوط بالمظلة
1 - لا يجــوز لأي طائــرة أن تحلق على ارتفاعات تقل عن تلك التي تحددها سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2 - يحظــر علــى أي طائرة التحليــق على مقربـــة مــن طائرة أخرى على وجه يشكل خطر الاصطدام بها أو يعرض سلامتهما للخطر. 
3 - يحظر على أي طائرة التحليق بإهمال أو باستهتار على وجه يعرض حياة الآخرين أو ممتلكاتهم للخطر. 
4 - لا يجوز لأية طائرة القيام بطيران بهلواني أو استعراضي أو في تشكيل جوي فوق إقليم دولة البحرين، إلا بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
5 - لا يجوز إلقاء أو رش أي شيء من الطائرة أثـناء طيرانها، إلا في الحالات الاضطرارية أو بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
6 - لا يجوز الهبوط بالمظلات دون تصريح مسبق من سلطات الطيران المدني، إلا في الحالات الاضطرارية. 
7 - يحظر على أي شخص أن يقود طائرة، أو أن يعمل كأحد أفراد طاقمها، طالما هو في حالة سكر أو تحــت تأثير مخدر أو أية مادة أخرى تؤدي إلى أضعاف مقدرته على القيام بواجباته على الوجه الأكمل، وفي كل الأحوال يحظر عليه تناول أي شيء من ذلك في أثـناء فترة عمله. 
8 - يحظر على الطائرات فوق الصوتية أو الطائرات ذات المستويات العالية من الضوضاء التحليق فوق إقليم الدولة والهبوط بمطاراتها، ويجوز للوزير المختص السماح لذلك الطراز من الطائرات التحليق فوق إقليم الدولة أو الهبوط بمطاراتها وفقا للشروط التي يحددها في التصريح من حيث الارتفاعات والسرعة المسموح بها وتحمل المستـثمر أية أضرار قد تقع نتيجة لاستخدام هذا النوع من الطائرات، وما قد يترتب على ذلك من تعويضات. 
9 - لا يجـوز للطائرات التي تطير دون طيار أن تعمل في إقليم الدولة إلا بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
10- لا يجوز لأي طائرة سحب طائرة أخرى، أو أي شيء إلا بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
مادة - 53 -
المناطق المحظورة والمقيدة والخطرة
1 - لسلطات الطيـــران المدني أن تحظر أو تقيد دون تمييز في الجنسية، تحليق الطائرات في الأمــاكن الآتية: 
أ ) فوق مناطق معينة في الدولة لأسباب عسكرية أو لمتطلبات الأمن العام. 
ب) فوق إقليــم الدولــة أو أي جزء منه وذلك في الأحوال الاستثنائية ولأسباب تتعلق بالأمن العام. 
2 - لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تحدد المناطق التي تراها خطرة. 
3 - إذا تبين لقائد الطائرة أنه يحلق فوق مناطق محظورة وجب عليه أن يخطر بذلك فورا وحدة المراقبة الجوية المختصة، وعليه إتباع تعليماتها بكل دقة. 
وإذا تعذر ذلك وجب عليه أن يسارع إلى الهبوط في أقرب مطار خارج المنطقة المحظورة، وأن يقدم للسلطات المختصة تـقريرا مفصلا عن هذه الواقعة ومبرراتها. 
4 - إذا أنذرت السلطات المختصة طائرة بسبب طيرانها فوق منطقة محظورة فعليها أن تنفذ فورا التعليمات التي تصدرها لها هذه السلطات، وإلا كان لهذه السلطات اتخاذ اللازم لإجبار الطائرة على الهبوط بالقوة بعد إخطارها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 54 -
الاتـفاقيات بين شركات النقل الجوي
لا يجوز لشركات ومنشآت النقل الجوي الوطنية عقد اتـفاقيات أو ترتيبات بينها وبين شركات ومنشآت النقل الجوي الأجنبـية تـتعلق بتـشغيل أو استثمار مشترك أو بأية عمليات تجارية أو فنية إلا وفقا للقواعد والشروط التي يحددها الوزير المختص، كما لا يجوز البدء في تـنفيذ أي من هذه الاتـفاقيات أو الترتيبات إلا بعد اعتماد الوزير لها. 
مادة - 55 -
الترخيص بأنشطة الطيران
لا يجوز لأية جهة أو شركة أو منشأة القيام بأي نشاط في مجال النقل الجوي أو الخدمات الجوية إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الوزير المختص ووفقا للقواعد والشروط التي يحددها. 
مادة - 56 -
إنشاء أو تعديل أو إلغاء الخطوط الجوية
على شركات ومنشآت النقل الجوي الوطنية والأجنبـية قبل إنشاء أو تعديل أو إلغاء أي خط من خطوطها أو تعديل عدد رحلاتها التي تقوم بتـشغيلها الحصول على موافقة مسبقة من سلطات الطيران المدني وفقا للقواعد التي يصدرها الوزير المختص. 
مادة - 57 -
الالتزام بأوامر وتعليمات سلطات الطيران المدني
تلتزم شركات ومنشآت النقل الجوي الوطنية والأجنبـية بجميع الأوامر والتعليمات التي تصدرها سلطات الطيران المدني وعلى الأخص فيما يتعلق بالآتي: 
أ ) أجور وأسعار النقل الجوي والشروط الأخرى المتعلقة بها بما في ذلك نوعية التـشغيل ومدته. 
ب) تـشغيل أي خط أو مجموعة من الخطوط الجوية. 
ج ) التـفتيش على مكاتب شركات ومنشآت الطيران والاطلاع على مستنداتها والوثائق اللازمة للتأكد من التـزامها بتـنفيذ الأوامر والتعليمات التي تصدرها سلطات الطيران المدني. 
مادة - 58 -
أعمال الوكالات والخدمات الأرضية للطيران
مع مراعاة ما تـقضي به القوانين واللوائح التـنفيذية من اشتراطات أخرى: 
1 - لا يجوز القيام بأية خدمات أرضية للطيران إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2 - لا يجوز فتح أي مكتب لمؤسسات النقل الجوي الأجنبـية سواء كانت عاملة في إقليم الدولة أو غير عاملة فيه إلا بموافقة سلطات الطيران المدني. 
مادة - 59 -
واجبات شركات ومنشآت النقل الجوي
علــى شــركات ومنشـــآت النقل الجوي الوطنية والأجنبـية تزويد سلطات الطيران المدني بكافة ما تطلبه من بيانات ومعلومات وجداول ومواعيد وإحصائيات تـتعلق باستـثمار خطوطها الجوية. 
مادة - 60 -
القوانين والقواعد والأنظمة الواجبة التطبـيق
مع مراعاة معاهدة شيكاغو وملاحقها، على مستـثمر أية طائرة مسجلة في الدولة وتعمل في النقل الجوي أو الخدمات الجوية أن يراعى في تـشغيلها أينما كانت أحكام هذا القانون ما لم تتعارض هذه الأحكام مع قوانين الدول التي تباشر تلك الطائرة نشاطها فيها. 
مادة - 61 -
التـفتيش على عمليات النقل الجوي والخدمات الجوية
يكون لممثلي سلطات الطيران المدني المعتمدين منها لهذا الغرض الحق في الدخول إلى الأماكن المتصلة بالنشاط الجوي للمستـثمر للتـفتيش ومراقبة تـنفيذ متطلبات التـشغيل والقوانين والقواعد والأنظمة والتعليمـــات المقـــررة فـــي الدولة، ويكــون لهذه السلطات الحق في إيقاف أية رحلة أو خط جوي إذا ما رأت أن مستوى تـشغيله يخالف القواعد المشار إليها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 62 -
إجراءات إنشاء شركات ومنشآت الطيران
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام القوانين المنظمة لإنشاء الشركات أو المنشآت لا يجوز إنشاء شركة أو منشأة لممارسة نشاط النقل الجوي التجاري أو نشاط الخدمات الجوية داخل الدولة إلا بموافقة الوزير المختص بعد تقديم الدراسة الفنية والاقتصادية للمشروع المزمع إنشاؤه. 
مادة - 63 - 
الترخيص بالتـشغيل لشركات ومنشآت الطيران
لا يجوز للمستـثمر الذي يكون قد استوفي الإجراءات لإنشاء شركة أو منشأة طيران على النحو الموضح بالمادة السابقة أن يبدأ في ممارسة نشاطه إلا بعد الحصول على الآتي: 
1 - ترخيص من الوزير المختص بعد تـقديم مستـند تأسيس الشركة أو المنشأة. 
2 - شهادة كفاءة تـشغيل صادرة من سلطات الطيران المدني طبقا للقواعد التي تحددها هذه السلطات. 
مادة - 64 -
الرحلات التمهيدية
1 - لا يجوز للمستـثمر تـشغيل خط جوي جديد، أو مد خط قائم قبل إجراء رحلة أو رحلات تمهيدية يؤكد بها لسلطات الطيران المدني كفاءة التـشغيل وسلامته طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون والقواعد والأنظمة الصادرة بمقتضاه، وتصدر هذه السلطات التصريح اللازم إذا ما اقتـنعت بتوافر الشروط المطلوبة. 
2 - لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تعفي المستـثمر من القيام بأية رحلة تمهيدية إذا كان لديها من المعلومات والأسباب ما يؤكد لها عدم الحاجة إليها، وفي هذه الحالة تتم الرحلة أو الرحلات الأولى طبقا للشروط التي تضعها هذه السلطات بالنسبة لهذه الرحلات. 
3 - لا يجوز للمستـثمر حمل أشخاص أثـناء الرحلات التمهيدية بخلاف الأشخاص اللازمين لتـشغيل الطائرة، ومندوبي سلطات الطيران المدني المختصين، ويجوز له حمل بريد أو بضائع أثـناء هذه الرحلات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 65 -
مواصفات وترخيص التـشغيل
1 - لا يجــوز لأي مستـثمر أن يبدأ في تـشغيل طائراته إلا بعد الحصول على مواصفات تـشغيل معتمدة من سلطــات الطيران المدني، وتعتبر هذه المواصفات جزءا من الترخيص الممنوح للمستـثمر وتكون واجبة النفاذ. وعلى المستـثمر أن يوفر نسخا كافية من مواصفات التـشغيل المعتمدة الخاصة بعملياته الرئيسية، وأن يحيط موظفيه المختصين علما بها، ويدخل في أدلته محتويات هذه المواصفات. 
2 - ويجوز تعديل مواصفات التـشغيل بناء على طلب المستـثمر، أو إذا ما رأت سلطات الطيران المدني ضرورة ذلك ضمانا للمستوى المطلوب للتـشغيل والانتظام. 
مادة - 66 -
دليل العمليات والطائرات
1 - على المستـثمر أن يصدر دليلا للعمليات ليسترشد به ويستعمله الطيارون وموظفو العمليات، ويحدد فيه واجباتهم ومسئولياتهم. ولا يجوز أن يشتمل هذا الدليل على أية تعليمات أو معلومات متعارضة مع القوانين والقواعد والأنظمة الدولية المعمول بها في دولة البحرين أو التي تصدرها سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2 - على المستـثمر أن يصدر دليلا لكل طراز من الطائرات التي يقوم بتـشغيلها يحتوي على المعلومات التي تلزم الطيارين والمهندسين الجويين بالقيام بواجباتهم على هذا الطراز على مستوى السلامة المطلوب سواء في الظروف العادية أو الطارئة. 
3 - على المستـثمر أن يرسل إلى سلطات الطيران المدني نسخا من دليل عملياته ودليل الطائرة لكل طـــراز مــــن الطائرات التي يقوم بتـشغيلها، وأية تعديلات خاصة بأي من هذه الأدلة لاعتمادها قبل العمل بمقتضاها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الرابع : طاقم الطائرة
مادة - 67 -
تـشكيل الطاقم
1 - لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تقرر بالنسبة لجميع أو بعض الرحلات إضافة أي عضو أو أعضاء إلى هيئة القيادة علاوة على التشكيل المقرر في شهادة صلاحية الطائرة للطيران، إذا رأت أن ذلك لازما لتأمين سلامة الطيران. 
2 - لا يجــوز لأي عضــو من أعضاء هيئة قيادة الطائرة أن يقوم في وقت واحد بواجبات عضوين أو أكثر من أعضاء هيئة القيادة. 
3 - لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تقرر وجود مضيفين جويين بالطائرة يحدد عددهم بتعليمات تصدرها هذه السلطات، وذلك للقيام بأعمال متعلقة بسلامة وخدمة الركاب. 
مادة - 68 -
وضع برامج التدريب
على المستـثمر أن يضع برامج تدريب لأعضاء أطقم طائرته وللمرحلين الجويين بما يضمن قيام كل منهم بواجباته على الوجه الصحيح، ويجب أن تعتمد هذه البرامج من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
مادة - 69 -
اختبار كفاءة الطيارين
على كل مستـثمر أن يتأكد من أن كفاءة الطيارين، وقدراتهم على مواجهة أحوال الطوارئ أثـناء الطيران قد اختبرت بطريقة عملية تؤكد القدرة المطلوبة. 
مادة - 70 -
تحديد أوقات الطيران وفترات العمل والراحة
1 ) تضع سلطات الطيران المدني الأنظمة والتعليمات التي تحدد أوقات الطيران وفترات العمل والراحة لأعضاء طاقم الطائرة. 
2 ) على المستـثمر أن يحتـفظ لكل عضو من أعضاء طاقم الطائرة بسجل كامل دقيق موضحا به أوقات الطيران وفترات العمل وفقا للأنظمة والتعليمات التي تضعها سلطات الطيران المدني.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 71 -
لا يجوز تـشغيل أية طائرة دون أن تكون مجهزة بالأجهزة والمعدات اللازمة لطيرانها وملاحتها سواء في الأحوال العادية أو الاضطرارية وذلك طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه في شهادة صلاحيتها، ودليل الطيران الخاص بها، والأنظمة المعمول بها في الدولة، وأية أنظمة وتعليمات تصدرها سلطات الطيران المدني في هذا الشأن ضمانا لسلامة الرحلة وراحة الركاب. 
ويجوز لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تستـثـنى أية طائرة من أن تكون مجهزة بأي من الأجهزة والمعدات المقررة إذا رأت أنهــا مجهــزة بأجهزة أو معدات بديلة تعطي البيانات أو تحقق الأغراض المطلوبة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 72 -
1 - على المستـثمر ألا يسمح بتحميل الطائرة إلا تحت إشراف شخص مدرب، ومعتمد من قبل سلطات الطيران المدنـــي قـــام المستـثمر بتزويده بمعلومات وتعليمات كتابية كافية بخصوص توزيع الحمولة وتثبيتها على الوجه الذي يضمن: 
أ ) إتمام نقل الحمولة بأمان طوال الرحلة. 
ب ) تـنفيذ الأنظمة والتعليمات الصادرة في هذا الشأن بما في ذلك أية شروط يكون منصوصا عليها في شهادة صلاحية الطائرة ودليل الطيران. 
2 - تحفظ في الطائرة نسخة من لائحة الشحن ريثما تتم الرحلات المتعلقة بها والنسخة الثانية تحفظ لدى المسئول عن الطائرة لحين انقضاء مدة ستة شهور على ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مراقبة عمليات الطيران
يكون المستـثمر أو ممثله مسئولا عن مراقبة عمليات الطيران الخاصة بطائرته بما يضمن القيام بها طبقا لمستويات السلامة المحددة وتـنفيذا لأحكام القوانين والقواعد والأنظمة الصادر بشأنها. 
مادة - 74 -
تعيـين قائد الطائرة
على المستـثمر ألا يسمح بقيام أية رحلة إلا بعد أن يعين أحد الطيارين قائدا للطائرة يكون مسئولا عن سلامتها ومن عليها، وعلى جميع الأشخاص الموجودين على متن الطائرة تنفيذ أية أوامر أو تعليمات يصدرها قائدها لضمان سلامة الطائرة وما عليها من أشخـــاص وأموال تأمينا لسلامة وانتظــــام الملاحة الجوية. 
مادة - 75 -
اشتراطات استعمال أجهزة وكابينة قيادة الطائرة 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (16) من هذا القانون: 
1 - لا يجـــوز لأي شخـص أن يستعمـل أجهـــزة قيــادة الطائرة أثـناء طيرانها، إلا إذا كان طيارا مؤهلا، ومكلفا من قبل المستـثمر. 
2 - لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يدخل غرفة قيادة الطائرة إلا إذا كان عضوا من أعضاء طاقمها، أو مفتشا أو مراقبا معينا من قبل سلطات الطيران المدني، أو شخصا مكلفا من قبل المستـثمر أو سلطات الطيران المدني بالقيام بعمل محدد أثـناء الرحلة. 
مادة - 76 -
التبليغ عن أخطار الطيران وأعطال أجهزة الطائرة
1 - إذا صادف قائد الطائرة أثـناء طيرانه أية أحوال جوية غير عادية أو لاحظ أداء غير عادي لمساعدات الملاحة الجوية بما قد يشكل خطورة على الطيران، فعليه أن يبلغ وحدة خدمات الحركة الجوية المختصة عن هذه الأحوال، وعليه أن يخطر عن أية أحوال أخرى قد تشكل خطرا على سلامة الطيران. 
2 - على قائد الطائرة أن يدون في السجل الفني للطائرة أي عطل أو أداء غير عادي لأي من أجهزة الطائرة قد يحدث أو يلاحظ أثـناء الرحلة، وعليه قبل بدء الرحلة أن يتأكد مما تم بشأن أية أعطال أو ملاحظات سبق تدوينها في السجل الفني للطائرة في رحلتها السابقة. 
مادة - 77 -
إرشاد الركاب
1 - على المستـثمر اتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بإرشاد ركاب الطائرة عن أماكن وطرق استعمال أحزمة المقاعد ومنافذ الطوارئ وأطواق النجاة، وأجهزة الأكسجين، وتجهيزات الطوارئ الأخرى المعدة للاستعمال الشخصي والجماعي. 
2 - فــي حالـة الطوارئ أثـناء الطيران يجب إرشاد الركاب إلى إجراءات الطوارئ التي تتطلبها الحالة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 78 -
الجهة المختصة بالتحقيق في حوادث ووقائع الطائرات
1 - تختص سلطات الطيران المدني بما يلي: 
أ ) تقوم السلطة المختصة، سواء بنفسها أو بواسطة جهة خارجية تنتدبها، بالتحقيق في حوادث الطائرات التي تقع في إقليم الدولة والفضاء الذي يعلوه، وفي الحوادث التي تقع للطائرات المدنية الوطنية في أعالي البحار. 
ب ) تقديم تـقرير للوزير المختص عن الحالات والظروف المتعلقة بكل حادث أو واقعة تقوم بالتحقيق فيها وبيان أسبابها ونشر نتيجة التحقيق. 
ج ) وضع التوصيات اللازمة لمنع تكرار وقوع الحوادث لتأمين سلامة الطيران مستقبلا. 
2 - يحدد الوزير المختص نظام التحقيق في حوادث الطائرات ونظام تشكيل لجانه والقواعد الواجب إتباعها لإجراء التحقيق في هذه الحوادث، وطريقة الإخطار عنها، وكيفية إزالة آثارها، وكذلك كافة القواعد الأخرى التي يجب على الجهات المختصة والطيارين وغيرهم إتباعها عند وقوع هذه الحوادث بما في ذلك التحفظ على جهاز تسجيل مراحل الطيران، وجهاز التسجيل الصوتي بغرفة القيادة. 
مادة - 79 -
الإخطار عن وقوع حادث أو واقعة لطائرة
1 - حوادث الطائرات في إقليم الدولة: 
على السلطات المحلية إخطار سلطات الطيران المدني فورا عند علمها بوقوع حادث طائرة في منطقة اختصاصها وعلى عضو طاقم الطائرة عند وقوع حادث لطائرته إذا سمحت حالته بذلك أن يخطر به سلطات الطيران المدني وعلى قائدي الطائرات أيضــا عنــد مشاهدتهــم لحادث مــن الجــو أثـناء طيرانهم أن يخطروا به سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2 - الحوادث التي تقع خارج إقليم الدولة للطائرات الوطنية أو الطائرات المستـثمرة بواسطة شركات أو أفراد بحرينيين: 
على أصحـــاب الطائرات الوطنية أو الطائرات المستـثمرة بواسطة شركات أو أفراد بحرينيين أو من يمثلونهم إخطـــــار سلطات الطيران المدني عند وقوع حادث لطائراتهم فور علمهم به. 
3 - وقائع الطائرات الوطنية: 
على قائدي وأصحاب الطائرات إخطار سلطات الطيران المدني بالوقائع التي تحدث لطائراتهم ويحددها الوزير المختص، وعلى قائدي الطائرات إخطار هذه السلطات بالوقائع التي يحددها الوزير المختص والتي يشاهدونها تحدث للطائرات الأخرى. 
مادة - 80 -
الإبلاغ عن حوادث الطائرات الأجنبـية في إقليم الدولة
تقوم سلطات الطيران المدني بعد علمها بوقوع حادث لطائــرة أجنبية في إقليم الدولة بالإبلاغ في أقرب فرصة لكل من: 
1 - الدولة المسجلة بها الطائرة. 
2 - الدولة الصانعة. 
3 - دولة المستـثمر إذا كانت غير دولة تسجيل الطائرة. 
4 - الدولة المضارة بنتيجة الحادث. 
5 - المنظمة الدولية للطيران المدني. 
مادة - 81 -
واجبات السلطات المحلية عند وقوع 
حادث أو واقعة لطائرة
على السلطات المحلية أن تحافظ على الطائرة أو على أجزائها وجميع موجوداتها أو حطامها وعدم تحريكها عن موضعها إلا بقصد إنقاذ الأرواح أو استخلاص الأشياء الثمينة أو البريد أو مقاومة الحرائق أو إذا شكلت الطائرة أو حطامها خطرا على الملاحة الجوية أو على وسائل النقل الأخرى وذلك لحين وصول لجنة التحقيق وصدور تعليماتها في هذا الشأن، وفي جميع الأحوال يفضل كلما أمكن ذلك تصوير الحطام قبل نقله كليا أو جزئيا أو تعديل وضعه. 
مادة - 82 -
تـشكيل لجان التحقيق في حوادث الطائرات
1 - تـشكل لجان التحقيق في حوادث الطائرات بقرار من الوزير المختص، ويجب ألا يقل عدد أعضاء اللجنة عن ثلاثة، ويجوز للجنة الاستعانة بذوي الخبرة الخاصة سواء كانوا من داخل البلاد أو خارجها للاشتراك في التحقيق بصفة استـشارية، وتتكفل إدارة الطيران المدني بتدبير مصاريف وبدل انتقال ومكافآت أعضاء اللجنة وهؤلاء المستـشارين، كما تتكفل بكافة المصاريف اللازمة لإجراء الاختبارات الجوية أو المعملية أو البحوث الفنية التي قد تـقـتضيها ظروف الحادث. 
2 - لا يجوز عــزل العضو من اللجنــة أثـناء التحقيــــق إلا بقرار مسبب من الوزير المختص. 
مادة - 83 -
السماح لممثلي الدول بالاشتراك في التحقيق
1 - يجوز أن يشترك في التحقيق في حوادث الطائرات الوطنية في إقليم الدولة ممثل عن كل من: 
أ ) دولــة المستـثمر إذا كان لا يتمتع بالجنسية البحرينية. 
ب) دولة الصانـع إذا مـا تناول التحقيق في الحادث موضوعات تمس صلاحية الطائرة للطيران. ولممثل الدولة الحق في أن يصطحب معه مستـشارا أو أكثر لمعاونته في التحقيق. 
2 - عند وقوع حادث لطائرة أجنبية فوق الأراضي البحرينية فإنه يحق لكل من الدول المشار إليها فيما بعد أن تعين ممثلا لها للاشتـــــراك في التحقيق، ولـه أن يستعين بواحد أو أكثـــــر من المستشارين، وهذه الدول هي: 
أ ) دولة تسجيل الطائرة. 
ب) دولة المستـثمر. 
ج ) الدولــة التـــي تسهـــم بمعلومات تفيد التحقيق إذا ما طلب منها ذلك. 
د ) دولة الصانع إذا ما رؤى أن إسهامها في التحقيق ضروري. 
3 - يمنح ممثل الدولة المشتركة في التحقيق الحقوق الآتية: 
أ ) زيارة مكان الحادث. 
ب) فحص الحطام. 
ج ) سؤال الشهود ومناقشتهم. 
د ) الاطلاع على كافة الأدلة ذات الصلة بالحادث. 
هـ ) الحصول على صور من كافة المستـندات الوثيقة الصلة بالحادث. 
و ) إبداء الملاحظات الكتابية بشأن عناصر التحقيق المختلفة. 
مادة - 84 -
تمثيل الدولة في التحقيق في الحوادث التي تقع
للطائرات الوطنية في الخارج
عند وقوع حادث لطائرة وطنية فوق أراضي دولة أجنبية يعين الوزير المختص ممثل الدولة ومستشاريه للاشتراك في التحقيق الذي تجريه سلطات هذه الدولة. 
مادة - 85 -
صلاحيات لجان التحقيق في حوادث الطائرات
يكون لسلطات الطيران المدني وأعضاء لجنة التحقيق حق دخول مكان الحادث والأماكن الأخرى المرتبطة به والتي تفيد التحقيق وتفتيشها وإجراء المعاينات، والاطلاع على المستـندات والسجلات والمراجع والرسومات والأوراق والتحفظ على ما يهم التحقيق منها واستدعاء الأشخـــــــاص واستجواب الشهود، وتكليفهم بتقديم ما لديهم من معلومات أو أوراق أو أشياء تراها اللجنة ضرورية لإظهار الحقيقـة، واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للحفاظ على الطائرة أو حطامها وحمولتها وأجزائها ونقلها كلها أو بعضها لإجراء الاختبارات اللازمة عليها. 
مادة - 86 -
تـقرير لجنة التحقيق
1- ترفــع لجنة التحقيق تـقريرا عن الحادث والأسباب والظروف التي أحاطت به إلى الوزير المختص، ويبلغ التـقرير ونتائجه بعد التصديق عليه من الوزير المختص إلى الدول والجهات المعنية طبقــا للبند (2) من هذه المادة ويجوز للأفراد أو الجهــات الحصول على نسخ من التـقرير بعد تسديد الرسوم المقررة إلا في الحالات التي يقرر فيها الوزير المختص عدم نشر التـقرير. 
2- يكون تبليغ تـقرير اللجنة على الوجه الآتي: 
أ ) بالنسبة لحوادث الطائرات الوطنية يبلغ التـقرير إلى كل من: 
1 - الدولة أو الدول التي فقدت بعض رعاياها نتيجة للحادث. 
2 - المنظمة الدولية للطيران المدني إذا ما رؤى أنه ذو قيمــة فعلية في رفع مستوى تأمين سلامة الطيران. 
ب ) بالنسبة لحوادث الطائرات الأجنبـية في إقليم الدولة يبلغ التـقرير عن الحادث ونتائجه إلى كل من: 
1 - الدولة المسجلة بها الطائرة. 
2 - دولة المستـثمر. 
3 - دولة الصانع. 
4 - الدولة التي تقدمت بمعلومات لفائدة التحقيق. 
5 - الدولة أو الدول التي فقدت بعض رعاياها نتيجة للحادث. 
6 - المنظمة الدولية للطيران المدني. 
ج ) ويجوز للجنة التحقيق بالنسبة لحوادث الطائــرات الأجنبـية في إقليم الدولة قبل أن تقوم بنشر التـقرير النهائي عن الحادث إرسال مسودة إلى كل من: 
1 - دولة التسجيل. 
2 - دولة المستـثمر إذا كانت خلاف دولة التسجيل. 
3 - دولة الصانع. 
وللجنة أن تدعو هذه الدول إلى إبداء ملاحظاتها على محتوياته فإذا لم تتلق اللجنة ردا خلال ستين يوما يجوز لها اعتبار أن هذه الدول قد وافقت على التـقرير ضمنيا، وتشرع في نشره في أقرب فرصة، وتخطر به الدول والجهات المعنية الواردة في البند 2 (ب)، أما إذا تلقت اللجنة ملاحظات خلال ستين يوما من إرسال المسودة فإنه يجوز لها أن تعدل تـقريرها على ضوء هذه الملاحظات كلها أو بعضها وأن تثبت ما لم توافق عليه بملحق في نهاية التـقرير. 
مادة - 87 -
تعلق حادث الطائرة بجريمة
إذا تبين للجنة التحقيق أن الحادث نتيجة تخريب أو اشتباه في جريمة تخريب وجب عليها إبلاغ الإدعاء العام لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة في هذا الشأن. 
مادة - 88 -
إعادة التحقيق في حوادث الطيران
للوزير المختص أن يصدر قرارا مسببا بإعادة التحقيق في حادث الطائرة إذا ظهرت بيانات جوهرية لم تكن تحت نظر اللجنة التي باشرت التحقيق السابق. 
مادة - 89 -
حجية وقائع التـقرير النهائي للجنة التحقيق
تعتبر الوقائع التي شملها التـقرير النهائي الذي تضعه لجنة التحقيق في حادث الطائرة صحيحة حتى يتم إثبات عكسها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 90 - 
المقصود بالبحث والإنقاذ 
يقصد بالبحث والإنقاذ كل معونة تقدم ولو بمجرد الإعلام لطائرة تتعرض للهلاك أو يهددها خطر ما أو صعوبات أو يقوم شك أو خوف على سلامتها، ويشمل ذلك المعونة التي تقدم لركابها. 
مادة - 91 -
تـنظيم البحث والإنقاذ
1 ) يحدد الوزير المختص مناطق البحث والإنقاذ المسئولة عنها الدولة، وتتولى سلطات الطيران المدني الإعلان عنها. 
2 ) تتولى سلطات الطيران المدني اتخاذ الترتيبات اللازمة للتنسيق والتعاون مع الدول الأخرى وخاصة المجاورة للدولة فيما يتعلق بالبحث والإنقاذ. 
مادة - 92 -
السماح بدخول المناطق المحظورة لأغراض البحث والإنقاذ
على السلطات المختصة أن تسمح للأشخاص والطائرات التي تقوم بعمليات البحث والإنقاذ بدخول أية منطقة محرمة إذا كان ثمة احتمال بأن الطائرة موجودة في هذه المنطقة على أن تجري هذه العمليات تحت إشراف السلطات المختصة. 
مادة - 93 -
السماح بالدخول إلى الدولة لأغراض البحث والإنقاذ
على السلطات المختصة أن تسمح للخبرات والمعدات والطائرات التي تراها سلطات الطيران المدني لازمة لعمليات البحث والإنقاذ بالدخول فورا وبصفة مؤقتة إلى إقليم الدولة للمشاركة في هذه العمليات. 
مادة - 94 -
المحافظة على آثار الحادث
لا يجوز لأي شخص إزالة أي جزء أو أية قطعة من أجزاء الطائرة محل الحادث أو تشويه أي أثر من آثار الحادث إلا إذا كان ذلك ضروريا لأعمال الإنقاذ أو بتصريح من لجنة التحقيق، وعلى سلطات الأمن مراقبة تنفيذ ذلك حتى استكمال المعلومات الضرورية للتحقيق في الحادث.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 95 -
تطبـيق اتفاقية وارسو
تطبق أحكام اتفاقية توحيد بعـض قواعد النقل الجوي الدولي الموقعة في وارسو بتاريخ 12/10/1929، والاتـفاقيات الأخرى المعدلة والمكملة لها المنضمة إليها الدولة على النقل الجوي الدولي والداخلي. 
مادة - 96 -
مسئولية الناقل بالنسبة لإلقاء البضائع
يكون الناقل الجوي مسئولا تجاه الشاحنين والمرسل إليهم عن إلقاء البضائع المشحونة أثـناء الطيران حتى ولو كان لابد من إلقائها لنجاة الطائرة. 
مادة - 97 -
حالة انتفاء مسئولية الناقل الجوي بالنسبة لإنزال الركاب
لا يكون الناقل الجوي مسئولا إذا اضطر قائد الطائرة لإنزال أي راكب يخل بالنظام فيها أو يشكل خطرا على سلامة الطائرة أو ركابها. 
مادة - 98 -
التأكد من حيازة مستندات السفر
1 ) يجب على كل ناقل جوي يعمل في إقليـــم الدولة التحقق من استيفاء الركاب والبضائع للمستندات والوثائق اللازمة للدخول في الدولة أو الخروج منها إلى المطار المقصود. 
2 ) تسري أحكام البند السابق على النقل الجوي الداخلي عند الاقتضاء.

----------

